# Elbert County Club needs 1 or 2 members - dues $375



## DYI hunting (Aug 8, 2007)

Elbert County club, only a few miles outside of Elberton has 1 or possbily 2 openings.   We had 2 guys back out because they decided it would be too far to drive.

303 acres, there will be 7 members total.
Dues are only $375 and due ASAP.

I will be planting 3 or 4 food plots in September, cost of the seed and labor is included in the dues.  There will be 3 to 4 community ladder stands overlooking the food plots.  There will be a pin system for everyone's climber and/or personal ladder stands.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgot to describe the map.  The club boundry is in red on the map.  The blue is a creek line.  The bottom of the map boundry line is off, the creek is the boarder on the southern portion below the road.

There are ATV trails along several of the boundries.


----------



## Socon16 (Aug 8, 2007)

*email sent*

Email sent


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## hunter_58 (Aug 8, 2007)

DYI  Thats a good photo of the land where did you get it??? only reason i ask is we have land in elbert co and i would like one that clear.
thanks


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 8, 2007)

hunter_58 said:


> DYI  Thats a good photo of the land where did you get it??? only reason i ask is we have land in elbert co and i would like one that clear.
> thanks



It is a Google Earth photo, I have the $20 upgraded account.  I took the photo and added an image overlay that the lease company had online, then traced the borders and creek using the polygon tool on Google Earth.

That one is scaled down a bit.  Here is the full resolution.


----------



## dale (Aug 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## creekbender (Aug 8, 2007)

where exactually out of elberton is it , up 17 down 17 , out 77 ?


----------



## randar38 (Aug 8, 2007)

would love to join your club live in stephens not to far for me have buddy that willjoin if anyone else neede


----------



## randar38 (Aug 8, 2007)

pm please or 706 282 1953


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 9, 2007)

I think we have the club full right now, but I am not completely sure.   I have a bunch of ya'll who are wanting in and I have to check to see if there was 1 or 2 spots open for sure.

Thanks


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 9, 2007)

Alright, there was 1 membership available.

I have one guy that was first in who said he wanted it via PM.  The club president is contacting him by phone.  

If for whatever reason he doesn't want it, I will go down the line in order of when I was contacted to see who wants the membership to keep it fair.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 9, 2007)

All slots are full.  I will post a new thread if any of the 2 new members back out.  I think they are committed though, so don't get your hopes up.

Thanks guys and good luck in your search for a club.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like 1 of the 2 guys isn't going to be able to join.  He is susposed to let the president know tonight.  Those who posted or sent PMs we will be contacting you in order.


----------



## mdsporter (Aug 15, 2007)

*Interested in your lease.*

I live in the Cumming area and would be interested in joining your club. My name is Mike and my number is 404-729-5236.


----------



## JDHunter (Aug 18, 2007)

Are there any openings left?


----------



## mdsporter (Aug 22, 2007)

*I think I woul dbe interested in talkin gto you about your club.*

My name is Mike, you can contact me at 404-729-5236, or e-mail me at mdsporter@yahoo.com.

thanks,


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 22, 2007)

Forgot to update the post.  Sorry!  Anyway the first 2 guys in line took the spots.


----------

